# MKV 3.2 VR6 swap into MK2 question



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

I just picked up a 3.2 VR6 from a 2008 R32. My plan is to use the MK4 2.8 24v harness, ecu, fuel rail, intake manifold and TB. Am I missing something? My car already has a 1.8t swap so the DBW is all ready to go. I even have a stance dubs conversion harness, but I'm not sure if I'll have to have it modified for the VR6. 

Any help / advise would be great.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Few things: 08 r32 uses a different exhaust cam and cam gear (differet vvt range) I don't think the earlier ecu can drive it without significant programming. You may be able to use the 04 down cam and gear. 

Rail, IM and tb are all r32 specific, you can't use 2.8 parts. 

You can use the 2.8 ecu if you set it up for one o2 sensor and have it flashed for the r32 injector size.

TT downpipe for a mk4 will allow a stock/swap mk2 exhaust to bolt right on.


----------



## jovolks (Apr 9, 2005)

You can't use 08 fuel rail, there is no fuel return line.

You need a 3.5 in mass air flow ( with 24v sensor)
The tb i am not sure if the08 r32 will work. 

And you only have to swap the vvt, and trigger to make it work on the cam.



Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Tapatalk


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

jovolks said:


> You can't use 08 fuel rail, there is no fuel return line.
> 
> You need a 3.5 in mass air flow ( with 24v sensor)
> The tb i am not sure if the08 r32 will work.
> ...


Do you know if I can re-use the MK5 timing case? I'll just swap the connectors for the solenoids. I hate to throw the MK5 one out since it only has 31k on it.


----------



## jovolks (Apr 9, 2005)

If i'm not mistaken, timing cover is the same.




Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Do not use the Mk5 cam with the Mk4 gear and cam gear.

You can use the 08 rail if you use an external FPR either in the rear and a single line, or in the bay and tee the supply line.


----------



## Jo|\| (Jul 3, 2011)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7255642-MK4-R32-with-Mk5-R32-engine

Take a read through this thread for some info on how some of us have used MK5 motors in MK4 cars.


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*.*



Jo|\| said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7255642-MK4-R32-with-Mk5-R32-engine
> 
> Take a read through this thread for some info on how some of us have used MK5 motors in MK4 cars.


That link is a GREAT thread! Thanks for sharing.


----------

